# This Thread Is For The Birds!



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I have always had an interest in birds and I find my self watching them more and more as time goes on.

I know a number of other members who have demonstrated some birding knowledge and I thought maybe over the winter we could share pictures and information about birds that inhabit your particular area of Canada.

I will start us off with one of the most common, but perhaps one of the most handsome with its iridescent green head, the Mallard:










Cheers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ducks and geese have been flying overhead for the past couple of weeks. Sadly, this is a sign that they are migrating south, and that winter is a month or so away.  

Still, I love to watch birds of all sorts. A great thread, Sinc.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I've been a long time birder - my life list is around somewhere. Haven't done anything serious in the past few years but with the new camera that might change.

I've always admired Cedar Waxwings - one of natures hidden treasures.

















Not great picts here - in the sun the little red tips of the wing really do look like drops of brilliant red wax. 

Come around in mobs and are hilarious in any berry bushes. Tiny very high pitched zzeeee that is hard to locate directionally.
A bit of a test for a newbie birder and they move very quickly in the branches and it's hard to get Binocs settled on them before they are off.

Getting into reasonably serioous birding is much fun and really enhances your awareness of your surroundings even driving and especially walking.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

They're noisy, abrasive but strangely beautiful.

The Magpie is a staple of our neighbourhood. This guy in my back patio yesterday:










Cheers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

No Magpies here, Sinc. The first time I ever saw one was in Calgary.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yet another look at a Magpie out front in late September:










Cheers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The doxies like to run through the dozens or so seagulls that rest in Churchill Park overnight. Each morning, four doxies dash off like a torpedo shot out of a sub. The gulls merely circle a few times, and then go back to sitting in the part once the doxies are gone. I love to watch the grace of a gull when it is gliding on a hot air current. So graceful.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

We have Blue Jays, Red Cardinals and robins that frequent our garden along with a variety of finches. We go through two sacks of birdfeed a week in the winter (actually, whenever we put out the feed). Not all of it is swallowed by squirrels.... In Britain, the magpies are black and white. I've never seen a bluish one as in the pictures above. Are they known as thieves in Canada (in the UK they are attracted to bright objects which they use to decorate the inside of their nests)?

My brother, who lives in England, keeps about 20 ducks of different types. They never fly away and provide him with eggs. I forget their names but they all have specific behaviours and are fascinating to watch. He has two border collies which totally ignore the ducks.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

So UTBJ, time to get out your camera and share your bird friends with the thread, non?

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Lest we forget the carrier pigeons of WWI, especially Cher Ami, who saved the lives of the last 200 remaining US soldiers of "the lost battalion".

http://www.lib.byu.edu/~rdh/wwi/memoir/Lost/LostBatTC.htm


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I forgot I took this shot of our back yard Magpies just after our last big snowfall:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Lest we forget a WWII hero carrier pigeon, G.I. Joe.

"Another famous feathered war hero, G. I. Joe, is credited with saving the lives of 1,000 British soldiers in World War II. Air support had been requested for the German-held town of Colvi Vecchia in Italy. Shortly before the scheduled bombing, the British were able to take the town. The bombing had to be stopped or the soldiers would be killed. G. I. Joe was sent on a life or death mission to alert headquarters to halt the air squad departure. Flying 20 miles in just 20 minutes, G. I. Joe delivered the message just minutes before the bombers left the ground."


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

I always scare them SINC.

Anyone noticed that the Google ads on this thread are all bird related. I dare someone to start a thread on, ahem, adult toys....


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Cher Ami
by Harry Webb Farrington

Cher Ami, how do you do!
Listen, let me talk to you;
I'll not hurt you, don't you see?
Come a little close to me.

Little scrawny blue and white
Messenger for men who fight,
Tell me of the deep, red scar,
There, just where no feathers are.

What about your poor left leg?
Tell me, Cher Ami, I beg.
Boys and girls are at a loss,
How you won that Silver Cross.

"The finest fun that came to me
Was when I went with Whittlesey;
We marched so fast, so far ahead!
'We all are lost,' the keeper said;

'Mon Cher Ami--that's my dear friend--
You are the one we'll have to send;
The whole battalion now is lost,
And you must win at any cost.'

So with the message tied on tight;
I flew up straight with all my might,
Before I got up high enough,
Those watchfull guns began to puff.

Machine-gun bullets came like rain,
You'd think I was an aeroplane;
And when I started to the rear,
My! the shot was coming near!

But on I flew, straight as a bee;
The wind could not catch up with me,
Until I dropped out of the air,
Into our own men's camp, so there!"

But, Cher Ami, upon my word,
You modest, modest little bird;
Now don't you know that you forgot?
Tell how your breast and leg were shot.

"Oh, yes, the day we crossed the Meuse,
I flew to Rampont with the news;
Again the bullets came like hail,
I thought for sure that I should fail.

The bullets buzzed by like a bee,
So close, it almost frightened me;
One struck the feathers of this sail,
Another went right through my tail.

But when I got back to the rear,
I found they hit me, here and here;
But that is nothing, never mind;
Old Poilu, there is nearly blind.

I only care for what they said,
For when they saw the way I bled,
And found in front a swollen lump,
The message hanging from this stump;

The French and Mine said, 'Tres bien,'
Or 'Very good'--American.
'Mon Cher Ami, you brought good news;
Our Army's gone across the Meuse!

You surely had a lucky call!
And so I'm glad.  I guess that's all.
I'll sit, so pardon me, I beg;
It's hard a-standing on one leg!"

"Cher Ami" and Poems From France
Rough & Brown Press, 1920

Cheers


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

Sinc - you are blessed with magpies, eh? Congratulations! I recall watching these creatures when I was lost in the prairies for a few years. Strangely enough, magpies don't seem to care for the territory west of the Rockies. Very few are to be seen in this area despite the abundant provender and being just a mountain range away. I sometimes think there is a government of sorts in place and the magpies have negotiated occupancy of the flatlands, leaving our more vertical landscape for the jays, crows and ravens. Don't be alarmed! This may not be such a far-fetched notion. Get to know your magpies. You will be amazed.

The corvids are probably the most fascinating family of birds I am acquainted with. If you are not familiar with them, you are missing a great adventure. There is a lot of information to be found and here are a few links to get one started:

corvids

more corvids

tool use among corvids 



> In the wild, the crows make a wide variety of tools from a number of different materials, and we have found that they will also readily do so in captivity, even with unfamiliar materials. They usually remove the leaves and side branches from twigs, and also make tools from other bits of material they find, such as their own moulted feathers (by removing the barbs), cardboard (by tearing it into strips), and leaves. They are even able to use techniques which would not work with natural materials to manufacture a tool for a particular task. We (Weir et al., 2002) found that Betty was able to bend a piece of wire to form a hook, which she then used to pull a bucket containing food from a vertical tube (see movie in panel on left; for more movies, see Photos and movies).





> A caged Raven was helped to escape by two wild Ravens who dug a hole into its cage from the outside while the caged bird dug out from the inside.


I really recommend the last link - its fascinating.

Believe it or not magpies, crows, etc are considered songbirds. This makes you wonder about auditory hallucinations in taxonomists. The neighbourhood where our house is located is well populated with 100 foot tall pine and fir trees - prime nesting habitat for the many crows that migrate to Cranbrook in the spring. Around the middle of June, a person begins to notice a strange faint noise from the treetops - kind of like scraping granite across plate steel. By the middle of July, the uproar is dominating as many ravenous (







) adolescent corvids make their demands known to the haggard adults. I could be wrong about the content of the cacaphonous cacaphony (Dr G) - they may be singing. If song it is, it is a strange melody. All through September and October, the various clans combine into large clusters (I call them moots) then vanish in one night - off to the verdure of coastal climes where they, no doubt, whisper into the ears of unsuspecting macnutts. The field is thereupon wide open for their big brethren, the ravens, to glide down from the mountainsides and spend some holiday time in the city.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

I really like the Corvids too - Ravens and Crows are great birds!

Here are a couple of pictures of cute Grosbeaks. They are very tame and let you get close to take their pictures. The one on the feeder happily munched his seeds as I took his picture many times. The one in the dirt is investigating a bunch of ants that got dug up when we were having work done on our house. The grosbeak kept slipping down the dirt on his back - probably got touched by the ants; it was funny to see him come marching back up the dirt each time.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

LGB, that video of the crow bending the wire to use to get at his meal is simply amazing. I had no idea they were that intelligent, although when I was a kid, I knew two people who had crows they had trained to talk. I guess that should have tipped me off!

Cheers


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

I am not sure that intelligent describes these birds but one certainly views them in a new light when one learns what the corvids are capable of. They are perched in the trees - watching YOU. Drop your car keys and your car may go missing.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

To me there is no happier sound than the call of the first Robin of spring.

I hope this little guy fledged in our yard and perched in our Shubert Cherry tree three weeks ago, comes back to sing next spring!










Cheers


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I have always loved birds...used to think about what it would be like to soar like a hawk ( a very regal and fascinating bird) and look down at the world.

I also love the little chickadees....my boyfriend and I often take peanuts to a park boardwalk where the city feeds our fine feathered friends. The chickadees, as tiny as they are fearless, just flock to eat out of our hands. Such a peaceful and amazingly simple pleasure.

I have a picture of a pileated woodpecker that I managed to get..these are very wary birds and huge too. Unfortunately, that while I believe I have the idea on how to...don't know how to post images onto this post.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Each of the past three or four winters, we have a Pileated Woodpecker that infrequently visits our Shubert cherry tree in the front yard. I have yet to catch the rascal on camera, but it is not from lack of trying. It is just too quick. By the time I notice it in the tree and grab my camera, it is gone.

Maybe I will have more success this winter.

Cheers


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

> I am not sure that intelligent describes these birds


Actually bird intelligence is being re-evaluated. The fact that they live in a three dimensional world alone requires a level of intelligence humans don't have. I've owned wild birds before that I've rescued - a staring and a robin and their intelligence is quite astounding. Bird brain may take on a whole new meaning.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Here are a couple of shots from our trip to Kingston:

 
 
 
 

Click to see larger versions (it's hosted on Spymac.com, so it might take a few seconds to load.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Cameo - it's easy. Just go to http://www.fotopages.com/ and sign up for a free account. Upload your pictures there then at the site, click on the _My fotopage_ link at the top navigation then click on the picture you'd like to post. Right click the picture and select _properties_. Copy the URL. Come back to ehmac, post and select the Image button. Paste the URL in the image dialogue box.

Hope that helps - I want to see your bird pictures!


----------



## oryxbiker (Nov 29, 2001)

You guys can't be serious that you like magpie's can you? Those have to be the most annoying thing around besides mosquitos, or well atleast my hood.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

All birds have a place in nature, even if you don't "like" them.

Sure Magpies are raucous and noisy, but they are also cunning and funny.

I sit and watch them torment the neighbourhood cats for example. They are relentless in teasing them until the cat heads for home. And given that three of my neighbours allow their cats to use my yard as a toilet, I appreciate the efforts of the Magpies that much more!

Cheers


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

"_used to think about what it would be like to soar like a hawk_

*There is nothing stopping you.* I've had a hawk sit off my wingtip while we both were in a thermal. I would be about 25' away and 1/2 mile up.
I've eaten lunch loafing around a mile and half up right here in Ontario. Chasing seagulls was such fun.










There are two good clubs and it takes two dedicated weeks ( recommended) or a on and off summer ( not recommended ) in this area of Ontario to get your solo licence.

At very least take a demo ride during hawk migration season at http://www.sosaglidingclub.com/ SOSA out by the Lion Safari. The best $30 you'll ever spend and you'll fulfill your dream.
Pick a clear light wind from the north day on a weekend and get there early.

http://www.sac.ca/

You'll never, ever regret it.


----------



## jrtech (Sep 24, 2002)

We have quite a few of the Magpies up in the center of BC, although the crow and raven populations out number them greatly.............


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Here are some Mallards on the Sturgeon River this fall:










Cheers


----------



## Brainstrained (Jan 15, 2002)

Speaking of chickadees. . . Last spring I took my Cub pack to Wye Marsh near Midland, Ont., which is known for its efforts to re-establish the trumpeter swan. We have some nesting in Callander near North Bay now, but these were at Wye Marsh.










Beautiful birds and I'm sorry I didn't get closer. But the Cubs were more impressed by the Chickadees which have become so used to people feeding them, that they willing fly into your hand for a feast of seeds.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Here is a cute downy woodpecker!


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Okay, fotopages look fairly simple...I was thinking I would need to find a ftp program, but it looks like I don't have to if I read it right. So, I will dig out some pictures and post them soon.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

Cameo - fotopages works but can be excruciatingly slow. I have found imageshack to be quicker and easy to use.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

These three Merlin chicks were raised in our neighbour's pine tree this summer:










Cheers


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

LGB thanks, that looks easy too. Once I get a few minutes to search and scan I will post some pix that are for the birds...(and bird lovers)


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

So Cameo - when ya gonna "soar with the hawks "  It's a short drive for you.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Maybe a hawk like this one? Wish it was free - but I believe raised in captivity, so couldn't release now. Beautiful bird though-it was at the Highland Games.







[/IMG]


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Okay, why didn't that work - I uploaded to imageshack, copied the url and once in this posting box pasted into the image selection? I will try the url box. http://img72.exs.cx/img72/1531/Harrishawke.gif[/IMG]]imageshack


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

I could use up the whole thread trying to figure this one out.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

GOT IT!!!!!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

You just did it Cameo!

Congrats!


Cheers


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

This is one large bird - snuck up on it in winter - very wary bird
Piliated Woodpecker


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Hah! You guys don't know what you just let loose!!
Blue Heron


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

oops! Kinda big maybe?


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Gonna soar in a glider next summer - was going to this year but it didn't work out. By short drive - Ya talking about my lack of height? Can't help bein small ya know.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Always loved figuring out how to do new things.

Chickadee - I was told that, if it had entered, would have won a prize at the local fair - but things got kind of mixed up.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah we had to put up with Sinc getting a bit silly once he learned about emoticons there for a while.  

Lion Safari is just south of you for a SOSA ride.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

> Yeah we had to put up with Sinc getting a bit silly once he learned about emoticons there for a while.


Aw come on, MacDoc!

I was waaaaaay more than "a bit" silly!

Cheers


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Silly huh? Wellll....we can show you silly if you want.









Thanks again LGB...having a great time.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

That was a kestrel...once more at the highland games...should be free but raised in captivity.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Great Horned Owl.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

This hummer was taken thru a window up north.


----------



## Chipper (Aug 31, 2004)

This white peacock at Busch Gardens in Tampa, Forida was the first and only that I've ever seen. It was living lace.










While having a bite to eat at one of the many snackbars, I couldn't resist taking this photo.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Herons are not always graceful.


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

Keep up the posts, please, Cameo.

Meet Retardo - my daughter's politically incorrect name for this wee finch. While his siblings flocked to the birdfeeder to gobble sunflower seeds, Retardo would flutter to the roof of the feeder, slide off, then flutter to the ground where he pretended he wanted to be. He did very well foraging in the grass, but came close to being trod on several times. One day he caught his balance and was able to join the other birds on their perch. Wonder if he made it over winter.


----------



## Chipper (Aug 31, 2004)

Great shot, LGB!


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

This is a baby flicker that fell out of its nest - I left it where it was until dusk - at that point it could not have stayed on the ground overnight-predators would have got it. I took it to a bird santuary where they raised it and set it free.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Another shot of the hummer thru the window and a chickadee at the feeder.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

LGB - to echo chipper-that was a great shot - little guy has character!


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

Have all the bird photos gone south? Here is a pair of Mallards taking in some late autumn sunshine ... 










_Kootenay Lake, Nelson, BC, 66Autumn2004_


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Perhaps one of the most elegant of birds, every summer we enjoy watching a nesting pair of Great Blue Herons, where we camp at Lake Wabaumun.










Cheers


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

Meet Roy ...










_Nashville, Tennessee, 30Autumn2004_

He was the pet duck in the pond by the fountain at the townhouse complex where my grandson lives in Nashville. A Great Blue Heron stabbed him to death. RIP Roy.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

This is my favourite thread! Beautiful pics.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

HONOLULU, Hawaii (AP) -- One of Earth's rarest birds might have gone into extinction following the death of one of the last known po'ouli.

The aging male po'ouli died in captivity Friday, the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service said Tuesday. It had recently contracted avian malaria, but the exact cause of death won't be known until tests from the necropsy are completed.

The remaining two po'ouli, believed to be a male and a female, haven't been seen for nearly a year. They might also have died, moved to another area or have just been missed by wildlife officials.

"This species was a unique part of Earth's history," said Eric VanderWerf, the Fish and Wildlife Service's Hawaiian bird recovery coordinator. "We'll never have another one like it if it disappears. I kind of liken it in someway to the loss of the Mona Lisa or the Sistine Chapel. If we lost that, we could never get it back."


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

That is sad news indeed Dr. G.

I sure hope these little guys keep coming around to our part of the country in the summer. They are just too cute.










Cheers


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Family of web-footed sheep...


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

A Black-Capped Chickadee. Sweet, cheeky, fearless and fast. The picture was taken in late September; the bird was very busy at the feeder outside a kitchen window for about an hour. I was able to get the camera to within about a foot before it flitted off to crack open the sunflower seed you see in its beak. 










_P.S. Fotopages, where this pic is hosted, is awfully slow today so the picture might load very slowly. Veuillez patienter, SVP._


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

A Cardinal...


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

A Dark-Eyed Junco. These are sweet, smart little birds about the size of a Sparrow. They are a dark slate grey, and look black against the snow. For some reason, even though there may be a pile of fresh seed out in the open nearby, they prefer to scratch in the snow for their food.










[ December 19, 2004, 09:52 AM: Message edited by: The Doug ]


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

We have dozens of Mourning Doves around all the time - or, as I like to call them, _The Stupids_. Some people call them _Mourning Dopes_. Here's one perched on top of a bird feeder that it can't get into. 

They are quite pretty, especially the young ones, and make nice cooing sounds. But they are _incredibly_ stupid - and they poop on everything, even the food they're eating. 

As with the other bird pics I've posted here, the image had to be cropped quite a bit so it isn't the best quality. I can't wait to get my new Panasonic FZ20 camera next spring, with its 12x optical zoom...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Slightly off topic but any bird lovers will appreciate this

On tonight - will likely be around for a while. 

Fantastic look at Eagles in the Highlands. PBS and others *Nature.*

http://www.pbs.org/wnet/nature/shadow/

Incredible photography.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I have been noticing that the variety of birds at our feeders is lower than normal. I am not sure why this is happening, but maybe it is just because I have been so busy, I don't get the same amount of time to observe them lately. Sparrows however, seem to be increasing in numbers.

Cheers


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

In the true spirit of this thread, I will endeavor to post a photo of my freshly killed and plucked Christmas turkey. Just before I pop it into the oven.

And...if you are REALLY lucky...I might just share a pic of it when it comes out of the oven. Ready to eat.

MMMMMMMMMMmmmmmm....


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

> I will endeavor to post a photo of my freshly killed and plucked Christmas turkey.


Good thing I named the thread "for the birds" MacNutt, cause that idea fits it to a TEE!

Cheers


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

They've moved north. The Inuit have no word forrobins - but the robins HAVE arrived there.



> 'The Inuit language for 10,000 years never had a word for robin,' he said, 'and now there are robins all over their villages.'


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

A cute downy woodpecker eating fat outside my window. I took this picture this weekend.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Photos taken through my background window down to our bird feeder with my brand new Canon 75-300 mm lens with image stabilization (my Xmas present from my husband).


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MBD, how did you take the background out of the shot of the sparrows, I'm curious. Nice shots by the way, and nice camera too. Have fun with it!

Cheers


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Hey Sinc, I actually didn't take the background out - the sky & ground is just so white that if I don't lock the exposure (and over expose the background) the birds are under exposed so to be quick in getting the pictures, I just focus on a darker object (my deck) and lock the exposure on that then take the picture of the birds. So, short answer is the background is there, it's just overexposed. The hassle with the Digital Rebel is you need to hold down the exposure lock button if you want to take more than one shot, which gets tiring for my thumb.









Here is a picture of the downy. I need to set my focus better so he's all in focus even when he moves his head but this was the first attempt with the new lens.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Doh! I get a good shot & there's moisture on the window!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MBD, a fine humanitarian act of kindness, and a great series of closeup photographs.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Thanks Dr. G! I think the downy appreciated it. They seem quite tame.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MBD, about a month ago, a bird flew into our front window, in that it had all sorts of plants on the inside shelf. I did not realize what happened, but our smallest doxies, Abby, started to cry, wanting to go outside. When I took her out, she went over to the stunned bird and then chased away our neighbor's cat. Two minutes later, the bird would have been lunch for the cat, but by the time Abby returned from her defensive stand, the bird flew away. I am always amazed at the affinity of animals. Sadly, humans don't always show such humanity.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

When I was a kid, we had a rescued starling. My black lab was usually outside with him so no cats would come around but one day the bird was outside without the dog and a cat got him. Very sad as he was a very smart bird.  

A few years back we nursed a robin to health & my yellow lab I had at the time used to let the bird stand on his back and he if you told him "there's a birdy on your back" he'd try to see him but that would make the bird fly away.









Yes, it's interesting how some animals do get along like that!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MBD, the park at the end of our cul-du-sac (Churchill Park), will be filled with seagulls in the early morning. Rootie and Daisy, our older doxies, run directly into the middle of the flock, and soon, a hundred gulls are circling overhead. However, Jack and Abby (brother and sister), merely stroll into the flock, and they part for these dogs, but don't fly away. I am amazed at how a dog bred for hunting badgers will show no interest in threatening a bird, or a flock of birds in this case.


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

This poor downy was injured when he hit the window at the front of our house. We didn't see it happen, but came home to find the poor little guy on his back underneath the window. We warmed him up in the sun in this box & after sitting all puffed up & closing his eyes for about 1 1/2 hours, he woke up & sat for a while on the edge of the box as pictured here, then was able to fly off.

Poor little guy!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

'Twas a great thing you did today MBD.

Way to go!

Cheers


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Poor little thing! I'm glad I could help him & he recovered. I think he is lucky he is a woodpecker as a family friend told me that with woodpeckers, the beak is supported by special cells that essentially pneumatically isolate it from the skull proper. It must have been quite the collision to knock him out even!


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Up north at my grandparents place many the time was that a bird knocked himself silly hitting the windows. There were sad times too, but many that I thought were gonners simply needed to be held and warmed up til they came too. I think they needed the warmth to keep from going into shock. I had some that would wake up and then sit in my hand for quite a long time until they felt safe enough to fly away.


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

*where have all the birdies gone?*

Last post 29 December, 2004. Last year! Tsk tsk. The crows are back - the robins, too. The waxwings have disappeared:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hey LGB, nice to see this thread back. Had forgotten all about it!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I wonder if our Merlins will be back this spring?


----------



## GWR (Jan 2, 2003)

*Want to keep this thread alive!*

Here is a link to some of my latest photographs of birds.

http://www.geocities.com/gwrivest/photos/index.html

I hope you will enjoy them!


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Those are great.
I really like the one of the redpoll - something very appealing about it.
Birds are fascinating and beautiful.


----------



## GWR (Jan 2, 2003)

There sure are alot of Redpolls out here this year! I counted over 120 today at my bird feeders at work, all at the same time and almost all day long. It sure is a good thing that the days are shorter in winter, because at this rate it would cost me a small fortune to feed them all.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Are these bird ingenious to Quebec? I can't say I have seen them here - then again although I love birds I don't know a lot of their names.

I think the junco's and chicadees are adorable - and with a lot of others I think the hummingbird is amazing. I have always watched the birds and my grandmother fed them up north. I don't as I can't really afford to keep it up.
When my dream comes true and I can build in my bush up north then I will feed the birds, deer, *****, foxes etc. Someone else can feed the bears - they don't show enough respect for private property.


----------



## GWR (Jan 2, 2003)

Actually, the Common Redpolls are quite common accross Canada (as their name would suggest, although I must say I prefer their french name of Sizerin Flammé) but they only move down south (I live in the North-Western part of Quebec, Abitibi region, and this is considered south for our feathered friend) for the winter. They nest way up north in the spring. So when you see the Common Redpolls in fewer numbers, you know that spring is near. With their present numbers at the moment, and although I'm desperately looking forward to spring, it looks as though winter is going to stick around for a liitle while yet. Argh! Oh well, at least their are some nice birds to look at and make me dream of spring!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I was reminded of this thread today when literally thousands of Bohemian Waxwings showed up in our neighbourhood to devour the berry trees in just under an hour.

Still one of my favourites:


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

*Boat-Tail Grackle*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Great shot, Doug, especially the tri-color chest.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

*European visitor something to crow about in Whitecourt*

"EDMONTON - Alberta birdwatchers are flocking to a Whitecourt trailer park to see a type of wild hooded crow that has never before been spotted in North America.
Perched side-by-side on fence posts, the European hooded crow easily stands out from the native American crow.
Unlike its smaller, solid black neighbours, this crow appears to wear a cape of grey feathers tied high up around its neck. The grey also extends down its flanks and belly.
There are no records of this bird turning up on its own steam in North America. So the debate is on among local birdwatchers -- could this one be a legitimate North American first? If so, Whitecourt could see a lot more people migrating up to have a look."

Full story:

http://www.canada.com/edmontonjourn...=83d00d17-3bf8-4528-b0c3-cb029fa5acdf&k=26435


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

wow!


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

I somehow didn't know there was a birding thread on ehmac - anyway, it's been a pretty good summer for birds in my yard: the usual robins, chickadees, nuthatches, flickers, yellow,audubon & wilsons warblers, crows, bohemian waxwings, redwinged blackbirds (earlier in the summer), brown-headed cowbirds, etc. - plus western tanager, lazuli bunting, varied thrushes, a lone goldfinch, pileated woodpecker evening grosbeak, a couple of song sparrows, western catbird, and a solitaire; all in the yard!; plus 3 or 4 eagles in the area, and I'm waiting for my annual sight of the local great blue heron and perhaps a Sandhill crane or two …


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

duosonic said:


> I somehow didn't know there was a birding thread on ehmac


I started this thread nearly two years back and since I remembered the title I gave it, it was very easy to call it up.

Let's hope now that I have, it will be revived and we can share more pics and stories about birds.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Here is a link to streaming video of the hooded crow taken just yesterday:

http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=50717&cdate=20060819&ctime=071515


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey, when I first saw this thread, I thought about the Pixar animation! I love watching birds. I find that I could spend oodles of time starring at em'.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Just thought that now that spring is here (well, in some parts anyway) I would bump this thread back into existence for all the bird lovers out there.

There was a lot of interest in Deep Blue's thread about his Flicker, so go to it folks. Post away about your birds so we have it all in one place.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

my kind of bird watching


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I heard a familiar tap-tap-tap this morning and saw this Yellow-Shafted Flicker busy in a nearby tree that will be taken down later this Spring. The tree was struck by lightning a few years ago and now the trunk that was hit is rotting and attracting ants, and the ants are attracting Flickers. 

Shot with my trusty yet not lowly FZ20 at full 12x zoom (stabilised). The photo has been cropped from a larger image but the definition & quality is still good enough to show you how beautiful these birds are. You can see the two holes the Flicker has made. Busy girl.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Great shot - I have an FZ as well and it serves me very well...not so lowly....but bloody heavy around the neck. Great lenses.


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

My yard is FULL of white-crowned sparrows, song sparrows, juncos, chickadees & finches - can't keep the feeders filled! Two of the feeders are near the front door - the funniest thing is when I go out to empty the compost - the birds fly away & alight in the bushes around the compost bin - so I walk over there, & they all have to jump up & fly back to from where they came - of course, then when I return to the front door, they go flying back to the bushes - silly birdbrains, they still haven't figured it out!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Great shot Doug, well done.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer (Sep 2, 2003)

We've got a new birdbox set up this season, with a small CCTV camera in its 'roofspace' to watch the hoped-for goings on that might materialise.

Well, whaddya know! We've got a nesting pair of bluetits who've been busy fitting out the premises. They are now the proud parents of ... two eggs, as of today.

I've been recording some of the footage and using iMovie for the very first time.

There's a short not-very-high-quality compilation of clips here if anyone is interested:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGD6HD1QBDQ

Apologies for the poor quality. I'm a novice here.

Also, my thanks to Macsackbut, who inspired me to get into this with his reports of birds nesting in his porch(?) last year.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hey SQ, great effort and an interesting summer is ahead for you as you follow your feathered friends progress. Keep us posted as things progress please. Well done!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Could not put my hand on my camera quick enough to catch a gorgeous male grosbeak outside the window. All plump and in full spring regalia. He was headed for the neighbours feeder.
Really eye catching in the morning sun.










I did not realize doves would go to a hanging feeder.


----------



## NaturesPixel (Apr 30, 2007)

wonderful MacDoc.. i seen my first of the season yesterday...

but at the moment i am waiting patiently for my hummers to come back... i will endevour to capture a male ruby throat this year (i Hope)

this is last years shot of a female 


a link to my many birds Set at flickr Birds - a photoset on Flickr


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

This is shaping up to be a good bird year here in southeastern BC - lots of birds at the feeders, mostly juncoes, siskins & sparrow, but we also have some Varied Thrushes, after a conspicuous absence for the last few years. I also saw a Spotted Towhee last week, but he was too quick for me to get a picture.


----------



## dingbat (Mar 17, 2008)

I don't get much nature in downtown Toronto so I check this site often to get my birding fix. Baby owls are soooo cool.

CSUB Natural Sciences and Mathmatics


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

There is a fear that when the snow starts to melt in June here in St.John's, that it will reveal a great many dead birds. We had nice weather up until mid-November. Then, winter hit us and caught birds not flying south. Many were seen in December and January when there was a lull in the snowfall. Then, winter hit with a fury and trapped many of these birds in the strong nor'easter blizzards we have had since that time. We shall see.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Time to resurrect this old thread.

MacDoc has some doves nesting on his window sill many of you have missed in the weather thread.

So here goes.

Caught this fine fellow sitting on the roof of my garage this evening, singing loudly.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Anyone know what this fear critter sunbathing on the my window sill might be??


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

How large is it? Looks like it could be a variety of Sparrow. 

If largish, maybe a young Robin.


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

Looks like a juvenile house finch or purple (actually very red, despite the name) finch by the colouring.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Um no - definitely NOT a young robin. 

Sparrow sized - I think a finch as well by the big beak.....just not one I was familiar with. He was a having a good old time preening and fluffing.










Maybe this guy purple finch someone mentioned. I wasn't famikliar with it.


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

There can be a fair amount of visual variation in a species, depending on sex, age and season - I often have finches around my place, so I am quite familiar with the general look of them. I'm still betting house or purple finch, juvenile - just getting "his" adult feathers in. Enjoy.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

These are American Goldfinches in their summer plumage. I shot them on my sister-in-laws feeder in Windthorst, Saskatchewan.










During Breeding season in the spring, the males look like this:


----------



## iJohnHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

My God, he's a well-hung bird, is he not?? :clap:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Anyone recognize this song bird? I've yet to spot him, just hear him.

He's been around the house for a week or so now and we're hoping he stays for the summer.

I recorded him on my iPhone and you can clearly hear him over the chirping of the sparrows.

Download the 42 second file here to listen.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

It sounded like there was a warbler of some kind prominently in the mix- but I don't know specifically which one. 

Also at the very end, I could swear I heard the familiar sound of the common Beerus Cannus. 

Cheers!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

KC4: please don't forget: _Birdemic: Shock and Terror!_





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Macfury said:


> KC4: please don't forget: _Birdemic: Shock and Terror!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAahahahahaaaaaa.........!

How could I forget? It's the best worst movie I've ever seen. And there's yet more to enjoy?

Awesome! With an appropriate cheese cameo too.... 

It just can't possibly get any better than this can it?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I bought the iBird Explorer Canada app for my iPhone and have been having a ball with the birds in our back yard and when I am out camping.

It allows you to identify birds by their markings, colours and calls and it plays calls for the majority of the over 900 birds the app contains.

At $10 it has so far provided me with hours of fun by playing bird calls to a certain species and watching as they puzzle where "the new bird" is and how they react to it.

It has also made it very easy to lure birds within camera range and I intend to build a file of shots for my library over the summer.

If you enjoy birds and have an iPhone or iPod Touch, this is well worth the money.


----------



## mrclark321 (May 2, 2010)

Great Horned Owl


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Caught this American Goldfinch in full breeding plumage with the telephoto from a long, long way away.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

We've got about half a dozen nesting pairs of American Goldfinch in nearby trees; they all feed regularly at the bird feeders on our back patio.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

See him?


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Hoping someone here can help me identify this small bird. Does more hopping than flying, and will come within a few feet of me. Call is not musical at all, just a single, short, monotone sound repeated as long as I'm nearby. What I think is its mate looks the same, but has a black head. Photos are from yesterday (not very good, but it doesn't stay still for long).












​


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Looks like a Junco to me.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks, Doug. That pic's a very good match.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

There are only two types of Junco in your area, the Black-Eyed Junco and the Oregon Junco:

Dark-eyed Junco

By your description of the sharp single sound, more likely the Oregon, but it could be either.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

A number of Dark Eyed Juncos visit our patio feeders regularly. Sweet little things. Seems to be more of them around during the winter though. Haven't seen any other varieties in our area.


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

Yep, it's a junco … possibly a slate-coloured, as opposed to an Oregon or Dark-Eyed …


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Heard a big thump on the window and much commotion in the cherry tree then another window thump 

Gorgeous big flicker settled in - had not seen any in a while. Finally flew up and posed in the morning sun on the neighboring roof. Gorgeous birds and this was a big one in full plumage.










Nice treat for a morning in the hammock.


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

He's lovely! We have flickers by the dozens here - they never cease to thrill me when I see them.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah that huge white flash as they take off - they are bloody big birds and the one that visited was particularly resplendent.


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

and I love their "wicka, wicka, wicka" call. We had a breeding pair last year (fornicating in the foliage!), who brought their fledglings around and taught them where the best spots were to scratch for insects, and taught them to take seed from our feeders - that was very special!! Also had a family of lazuli buntings who taught their young to use our feeders …


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

For about a week now on the back patio we've had what I believe to be a Cowbird chick being fed by its _much_ smaller Chipping Sparrow host / parent. The chick is easily about four times larger than the adult, and it's got a voracious appetite - the poor sparrow is being run ragged trying to keep the chick fed.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

This time of year we always have White Crowned Sparrows feeding on our back patio as (I guess) they are migrating to their Summer habitat. At the moment we have up to a dozen, which is more than in recent years. Nice to see. They'll probably be on their way to parts unknown within a couple of weeks. They scratch at the ground like chickens as they eat.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

A friend made me a bird house for small birds and a pair of Chick-A-Dees have set up house in it in the front yard cherry tree. Try as I might, I have yet to catch either of them in a photo, but I will keep at it until I get one. Their whistling song is a joy in the early mornings and goes well with our resident Robin who resides in a tree on the other side of the house. Thanks for reminding me of the thread Doug.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Each morning, a sharp shinned hawk waits for the little birds in the tree outside my home office window to become lax in their vigilence. So far, they have been lucky.


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

They are spring visitors here - lovely birds!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Not my own photo as these lovelies are skittish but have seen them in the rain forest several times and twice today


Got lucky in the rain forest stretch and spotted one of these flying - saw it in both directions....stunning bird









*Buff-Breasted Kingfisher *

••••

This IS my own photo from the Melbourne area









*The Purple Swamphen*


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

how lovely!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MacDoc said:


> Heard a big thump on the window and much commotion in the cherry tree then another window thump
> 
> Gorgeous big flicker settled in - had not seen any in a while. Finally flew up and posed in the morning sun on the neighboring roof. Gorgeous birds and this was a big one in full plumage.
> 
> ...


I managed to capture one of those last fall in our back yard:


----------



## javaqueen (Feb 5, 2012)

what a wonderful thread - so glad that I found it, I am a beginner bird enthusiast and have been taking some pictures from my home  nothing spectacular yet..but there has been a red tailed hawk flying around and I spotted a peregrine falcon as well


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

A sharp-shinned hawk made a kill on our back patio Friday afternoon and dined on its catch about fifteen feet away for half an hour or so. Considered trying to get some pics but decided against it. Been a couple of years since this last happened so close and so easily visible. Reminds you what it is really all about out there.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

A friend who writes a fishing column for my web site got a new Canon Rebel T2 camera for Christmas and has been taking photo courses since then. He shot this picture of a Pileated Woodpecker in Hawralak Park in Edmonton at the bird feeding area. We ran it a while back, but thought some here might like to see it.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The Doug said:


> A sharp-shinned hawk made a kill on our back patio Friday afternoon and dined on its catch about fifteen feet away for half an hour or so. Considered trying to get some pics but decided against it. Been a couple of years since this last happened so close and so easily visible. Reminds you what it is really all about out there.


I know what you mean Doug, A pair of Merlins raised three chicks in a pine tree across the street a few years back and made their kills in our yard. Their favourite spot to consume the prey was on the roof of our neighbour's attached garage. Sadly, our back deck overlooks the roof and we saw much more than we wanted and the truth is pretty ugly.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

A wee bit oversaturated but no matter, that's still a great pic and it's nice to see a clear close-up of a Pileated Woodpecker getting some num nums. They're pretty big aren't they!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The Doug said:


> A wee bit oversaturated but no matter, that's still a great pic and it's nice to see a clear close-up of a Pileated Woodpecker getting some num nums. They're pretty big aren't they!


I originally opened that file in Photoshop and cropped it and see what you mean about a tad oversaturated. Just for fun, I opened it it Preview, then cropped it with a slightly better result below, I think. Go figure.

And yes, they are big. We have them around our bird feeder a lot in the winter months.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

It must be my day for Pileated Woodpeckers as ours showed up five minutes ago and stayed in our tree long enough for me to find the camera, raise the blind and take two quick shots through the double pane glass and amid all the branches. Very hard to focus through all that stuff. Also was at full 36X zoom without a tripod.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Just took a picture from inside my home office of a couple of crows sitting in the tree outside of my window. They usually come back once the threat of heavy mid-March ice storms (aka Sheila's Brush) is over. This might mean that Spring is a couple of months away. We shall see.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

deleted


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

*Trumpeter Swans*

deleted


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Had a beautiful Cardinal singing in my backyard this morning... too far away for my iPhone, and didn't have time to go back inside for the camera though. While we still have heaps of snow, I took that as a promising sign of the coming spring anyway.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Our neighbourhood is alive with the sounds of song birds. All back a month early as are the geese and ducks. It feels like spring out there now.


----------



## javaqueen (Feb 5, 2012)

I took this picture a couple of years ago


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Today's featured photo on my website. I think it's a type of bushtit. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Birding in the wet season here is an exercise in frustration - lighting is awful - these are big birds - cockatoo family.
Called the *galah*.
Was a whole flock feeding on the edge of the road. ( not my pic ) Not a chance given distance they flew off to and and poor light. Still there was about twenty and quite a sight.










pair of these took off across the highway as well .....got out early - tho it was grey was still a lovely ride early on and even the dull light could not dull the glorious colours










*Wampoo* one of the fruit doves that are in the area - could be a whole vacation just chasing dove varietals.

some fun photos here of the joys of the joys of the wet season. Glad to get a 300k plus ride in given the conditions.

Down Under on a KLR 650 ...second season - Page 5


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

_Kookaburra's sit in an old gum tree_

Yup










They were making an hilarious racket all morning and finally posed for this through the open fretwork.

Shooting into the light but not bad for little camera at long range.

I laugh every time the local gang starts up here....right out of Tarzan - hear them here.

http://www.environment.nsw.gov.au/resources/nature/daceloNovaguineae.mp3

you get a bunch going and they wind each other up 
gorgeous big birds

Jude's dad used to get them to eat from his hand


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

A flock containing thousands of Bohemian Waxwings showed up briefly today and I managed to get a close up of a few of them. I have never seen a flock so large. Every tree in the neighbourhood was littered with them.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

when we first bought our house a few years ago, there was never even ONE bird in the backyard, which we found strange. I had wondered that, since it was an area where traditionally a lot of planting of fruit trees, grapes etc had been for years if the previous owners (and some current) did their best to scare them away. 

We put out a feeder last summer, and within about a week, we slowly started getting some birds, even the neighbour noticed and loved it. Blue jays, cardinals, doves, the usual chickidees, and grackles, the other day I had a red winged blackbird screeching at me that the bird feeder was empty.

Now if only I could take a decent picture...


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

*Baby Robins*

Shot last spring. I wonder if the mother will return for a new family?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

They're back. Much like the famous cliff swallows of San Juan Capistrano who land at the mission in San Juan, California, on or around St. Joseph's Day, March 19, to the ringing bells of the old church and a crowd of visitors from all over the world who are in town awaiting their arrival and celebrating with a huge fiesta as well as a parade, so too do the crows of St.John's return to Churchill Park .............. and right on St. Joseph's Day. This means that winter shall end in two months, on or around May 24th.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm out in a t shirt today. I think it already ended


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

groovetube said:


> I'm out in a t shirt today. I think it already ended




Windchill of -11C right now, going down to -21C by early Wed. morning. Won't be seeing any robins until late May/early June.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

wow. It's 22 here, and it's too hot even for a light jacket this afternoon


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

groovetube said:


> wow. It's 22 here, and it's too hot even for a light jacket this afternoon


But where are the birds??? This is the bird thread not the weather thread.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Sorry about that. I will do my best to get some decent shots of the feathered friends I've invited to my backyard.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Oh I love cedar waxwings - simply stunning birds and usually a bit of a chase as that high pitched noise they put out bounces all over the place.
Nice to have an abundance. You really need binocs to appreciate how gorgeous these birds are.

I once saw a carpet of blue jays flying over the field behind our farmhouse just on the escarpment. Hundreds - it was late autumn and no leaves left and they perched in one of our trees and it looked like blue foliage. Once only in the 14 years we were there.
I've seen smaller groups migrating before but not in the hundreds like this was.

Considering getting a set of Bushnell binocs with 8 mp camera built in - shoot what you see. About $200 - might be a good solution.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Might someone help me identify these birds. They were in a tree outside of my home office just before the snow started. At first, I thought that they were robins, due to their red breasts, but that can't be since robins do not show up in St. John's until late May.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Those are indeed a pair of NA Robins, the male with the darker red breast and blacker trim, bottom in upper shot. Spring must be early this year in NL.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

deleted


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> Those are indeed a pair of NA Robins, the male with the darker red breast and blacker trim, bottom in upper shot. Spring must be early this year in NL.


But look as all the white under their chest towards their back? The sleet has turned back to snow so it is certainly not Spring here, and with temps dropping to -20C with the windchill tonight, how will they survive??? 

Great ............ our first sign of Spring, once the snow melts, will be the bodies of poor robins who froze to death. :-(


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

rgray said:


> They are robins. Here in Ontario there is now a substantial sub population of robins that does not migrate. This has been recognised by ornithologists for some years now. It is not unusual on a sunny -10 or so day in January or February to see robins feeding on dry frozen berries on buckthorn and various fruit bushes. I suspect the same sort of sub population exists in NL.


Sadly, we don't have "dry frozen berries or buckthorn" for them to feed upon and the sun will not be shining to help warm them up. There was a sighting of what was thought to be a robin last month, but it was not seen again, nor found in the snow that has melted away due to the rain.

I hope you are right, Rp, because this is going to be a rough night for man and beast and bird. We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Live! Great Blue Heron Nest at Cornell Lab of Ornithology

A great blue heron next.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

We were at a bird lovers hide away near Eacham Lake national park ( volcanic crater lake surrounded by rain forest. )

Add lots to my list and a few photos.

A catbird here is very unlike ours tho it does meow










We're still deciding on these - they look like myna's but are not










For some reason the camera has a hard time focusing these Rifle birds which are a bird of paradise species. This fellow is all black with wildly irridescent feathers - and same as last year it messes the camera colour and focus.
The body of the bird is deep deep black - you would never know from the photos.










The highlight was having a wild kookburra feed from my hand. That's a snake killing beak and they are big birds! Was a tad nervous but he was fine. Only one of the four kooka's was brave enough.










clearly this is a favorite stop in feeding spot at dusk - 

Jude chickened out and used the cutting board



















bit frustrated as the flash got the detail but lost the colour.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

amazing looking birds.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yippee a cassowary up close and personal ...

we were just heading out at midday for a walk ( they usually show up in the morning and there were none ).

Walked back into the office to get the map and some movement caught my eye and out stalked a huge male and a yearling.

too cool.....lots of pics and movie

wet but having a relaxing time - cassowary was a real treat - just glorious colour 

Pics soon - on satellite here so slow and $$

In the meantime have look at a cassowary here - this is where we are.


Accommodation in Cape Tribulation at Rainforest Hideaway B&B accommodation and sculpture trail in the Daintree National Park

••••

The property manager has been here 3 months and that was the first time she has seen one.
Not an everyday sight and they do only stay for 10-15 minutes and sometimes disappear for months on end.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Big Foot lives!! well the bird version anyways - you do NOT want to tangle with this big male in a dark alley - he is well weaponed. Males can be over 6'.










right out of a dinosaur movie.



















the colours were soooo intense.










He checked out the area and then the yearling came into the area










The male wasn't sure if this was a threat so took a couple of pecks and bites 










One of the more eccentric places we've stayed -but stunning










Combination of rainy so the solar didn't get to charge the batteries and a failed generator left us stretching our laptop batteries reading.
At least the gas stove worked for tea and coffee and we enjoyed playing scrabble in the rain under the shelter where the photo was taken from. Was fun. We had packed food and had a good break - the forest sounds are wonderful as was the quiet.
This is a somewhat different forest environment than Kuranda which is where we have our property tho many shared plants, animals and birds.

The whole Daintree north of the ferry is rain forest dating back 100+ million years and all dwellngs are off the grid. Lots of hippies washed up here in the 70s and established neat places. 
The mandatory van has long been retired









There is a cloud forest just a kilometer inland and this is one of the rare areas that the rain forest comes right to the ocean's edge.










More photos here - work in progress and have a couple of movies of the cassowaries. Nice addition to the life list for a birder.










be home Wednesday - save some good weather for me it's pouring here again....tis the wet season after all tho we had and unusual 3 week break that was incredible this time of year.

This was where we stayed - 
Cape Tribulation Accommodation | Bed and Breakfast Accommodation in Daintree Rainforest


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

This fellow was begging for food at a beach restaurant in Puerto Angel Mexico. It looked like he may have been a pet as there was a piece of broken twine attached to one of his legs.

He is definitely a duck of some sort. Anyone here know what kind of duck he might be?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

That's a Muscovy duck screature:

Curious Cherry's Discoveries: 20 Ugliest Animals in the World


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

^^^ Thanks SINC.  I don't agree with the link though that they are ugly, just really unusual looking.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> ...bit frustrated as the flash got the detail but lost the colour.


Howzat?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Whenever the flash went off on the kookaburras the blue in their wing feathers disappeared - leave the flash off and the colour is accurate but the detail suffers. ( shooting at dusk )

Just flat out a little disappointed with this camera - on the hunt for something with more light gathering, better focus options and faster.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Here's the videos of the Cassowary - considered the most dangerous bird in the world - with 144 attacks on humans documented in 1999 alone

Video was actually clearer than the stills for reasons unknown

australia 2012 :: Male Cassowary and yearling chick video by macdoc - Photobucket

there is another longer one of the male being uploaded - should be on the album - got it

australia 2012 :: Male Cassowary and yearling chick video by macdoc - Photobucket


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

grrr camera annoying....blurry on some things then discovered this at max range and middling dim day ( where I was shooting out of forest track into bright sky )


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

You should be able to crop & pull some detail out of the full resolution image file.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah - that's what I've been doing but erratic success - I really think it's the AI on the camera.

Cute kookaburra video - beating a bit of bacon fat into submission - click to play


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

Saw some hummingbirds last time I was in Costa Rica. The feeders made them easier to photograph, but it was so dark in the forest, I had to use my flash.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Stunning shot :clap: ....jealous. Rain forest is a bear to photograph in - deep dark shadows then little patches of sun - poor camera and operator XX)

•••

Rock dove in western Cape SA was playing peek a boo with me and the camera was having a hell of a time focusing through the small opening. You can see the dove is aware I'm there...like the softly framed outcome.....more good luck than management










the colours are so variegated - would be tricky to paint.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Picked up a new species cruising through the Australia pictures. 

Lewin's Honeyeaters oops - *Bridled Honeyeater* thanks to sharp eye of SigO- feasting on mango outside our cabin.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Seagulls flying quietly at sunrise ................ and a robin .......... and a finch.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

My wife just sent this to me.


What are we doing to our world???

Look at this beauty, but...only continue if you are prepared to weep...and please send it to everyone you know.


MIDWAY - a film by Chris Jordan


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

A goldfinch ............... with an actual bud on a tree. This is early for buds to appear on trees.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

May 11, 2012 — Saturday is International Migratory Bird Day in North America. The event is timed to coincide with the migration of tens of millions of birds back to North America, with the Lake Ontario area a major stop.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Swans are a sure sign of Spring in St.John's.


----------



## javaqueen (Feb 5, 2012)

I didn't have my camera ready, but saw a couple of male gold finches flittering around my neighbourhood  hope that I can catch a couple of pictures of them soon


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Western Kingbird, Val Marie, Saskatchewan June 1/12.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Just noticed our Chickadees have youngsters in the bird house as well as the sparrows who nested in an unused dryer vent. First time in years we have had that happen in the yard.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

A Magpie, the scourge of our neighbourhood is back and after baby birds.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

This poor little birdie hit my office window yesterday. It was so loud, I thought a tree branch hit it. 

I rushed out and found him on the ground, thought he was a goner. Nope, he was still breathing, but in a very vulnerable position for the couple of neighborhood cats who regularly prowl my yard.

I picked him up as gingerly as I could and gently set him down in a raised planter, out of the easy access of cats, took a quick iPhone pic and left him be, watching from the window. 

In about 15 minutes, he seemed to regain his senses and stood up and hopped to the edge of the planter. In about another 5, he flew off. 

Phew!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

SINC said:


> A Magpie, the scourge of our neighbourhood is back and after baby birds.


Magpies gotta eat too....


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Saw this photo this morning - it was shot recently from the person's balcony in New Westminster, BC, and was framed up at a local art shop I frequent. Had the owner forward a copy to me. I was told it's a red-tailed hawk (can't confirm this). Thought it was a great photo and wanted to share it.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

KC4 said:


> This poor little birdie hit my office window yesterday.


It's hard to tell from that picture if it's a Cedar Waxwing or a Bohemian Waxwing, but I'm glad to hear it recovered.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Came on this










also this from Australia - starling variant that has some magpie colouring


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

That's the oddest yellow bellied sapsucker I've ever seen Sinc....they are woodpeckers...










better get out the field guide 

•••

Birdie hit window.....hard to tell - I'd say bohemian but it's a rare privilege to see either up close.
Spectacular little gems of the bird kingdom.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MacDoc said:


> That's the oddest yellow bellied sapsucker I've ever seen Sinc....they are woodpeckers...
> 
> better get out the field guide
> 
> ...


Geez, I musta been brain dead when I posted that shot. It's sure not a sap sucker (now corrected) but a Western Kingbird. 

As for those Bohemian Waxwings being rare to see up close, well, see for yourself. We have thousands of them in our yard every spring when they flock to feed on last fall's berries:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah figured it was aged related 
Are those Bohemian? - look a bit more like Cedar.
When they come around here it's always in a flock hidden in some cedar tree and flit a lot - the hypersonic noise is the give away.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Trying out my new lens. But damn I'm not sure what ducks these are - big with purple heads.










.I was shooting for the camera testing then realized I did not know the species. Thought when I stopped they were Mallards. Too big for Teals.
Southern Ontario - wonder if they are transients.

Light was on the wrong angle




















ah got it - ring necked ducks - like to stop in small ponds during migration.
We are on the migration path - it does not breed or winter in our area. That's why I was unfamiliar. Bit of a lucky catch.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I'm pretty sure those are mallards, but something is off with your camera settings as mallard drakes have bright green heads, not purple:










They are not ring-necks, who are easily recognized by the bright white ring around their bill:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yup - they are mallards in an odd light - seems its a common sighting problem 












hmmm seems a common issue - and yes there were high clouds

someone caught it here


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

^

I laughed out loud when I saw that one a few weeks back. The guy at the pub I showed it too wondered why. He just did not get it. Way funny! :clap:


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

If I ever get a good shot of the peregrine falcons on our building, I'll have to post it here. So far I've had no luck, except to get a picture of one of their backsides. And even with a 55 - 250mm telephoto lens, it's hard to see it ten stories up.

At least they are doing a good job of keeping the pigeon and seagull population down. Their watchers say they've even been feeding on a few ducks too.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Caught a shy wild turkey at the extreme edge of the zoom ....good light tho. Can see why a 300 would be nice but this was handheld.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

here is one of he stranger photos you will see










bee or june bug or something was flying purposefull behind this swift or swallow - just shot and hoped
I had watched it for a few seconds and saw it tracking the bird.
Perfect light - wide open lens and turned out okay. Dumb luck.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Damn - finally got a chance to work on the zoom and the camera came out of sleep in greyscale and I did not notice. That is really annoying. Still some interesting shots.
Couple dozen vultures playing in the escarpment area



















this would have a good shot against the bright blue sky










Finally noticed the problem when the sun stopped shining on the LCD 
Shot this then just where they were flying before










Nice area and for sure they will be there tomorrow - it's an area I ride through all the time. Nother learning curve.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Cool shots, MacDoc. :clap:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Thanks

Ah saved from my own stupidity -found these on the other volume in the camera I guess I must have switch to greyscale tho I have no idea how.



















•••

The bug chasing the bird has the birders I hang out with online and the butterfly scientist who is on the same forum stumped so far - none of us has seen such a thing and I can't find any reference to it anywhere on google. 

The scientist is passing the shot on to a couple of other insect scientists she knows. She'd never heard of such behaviour either.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Even better shots, MacDoc. :clap: :clap:


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Going back to the mystery flyer that has us all stumped ( birders, butterfly scientist on another forum etc )

Pretty sure the bird being chased by the bug is a purple martin which is about 8" long. They prefer big bugs to eat so the escape from predator by the bug might explain it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uB2CwX13rDg&

you can see here how fast they fly 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XnUaJy3iSQ

and I'm quite sure the only reason I got the shot was a relatively high wind it was heading into when I took the photo. Wind was high enough did not go for a long ride.

here is a link to the original photo at full size.

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m269/macdoc/bugchasingbird.jpg

and this about the best sharpening I can get.










We do have one beetle - the June bug that is the right size but they are generally bumbly flyers tho I suppose on a hot day ( 33 ) and in fear of it's life it might have some afterburners to call on.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

The mystery bug - this was from another thread on RatsSkep .

There is no question it was following. Fast wide angle lens on a Gx1 in perfect light. I had thought it might be a bumblebee on first impression but disregarded it because of flight speed.....turns out I was wrong.
I was not far from the action despite what the wide angle shot looks like

One thing to realize it was not a long way off. That's the lens making it seem so. It's a fixed 14 mm with a wide angle so the action was no more than 10 meters from me and I have 20:15 vision and have been birding for 50 years. I could easily see it - I was not sure the camera would capture it but I have top end sensor on that camera for its class ( Micro 4:3) and the Gx1 was just released and is very fast especially in high light conditions.

Panasonic LUMIX G 14mm F2.5 ASPH Review - Sharpness 1 | PhotographyBLOG

I put up the original image if you want to look closely at it.

We rarely see images of humming birds in level flight as opposed to the upright hovering - it was hard to find on the web










wings out of the middle of the body

Down side of that idea is that it looks too small as the ruby throat we have here is 7.5 cm against the martins 21 or so and the critter in the photo looks smaller than that..

I do know that camera sensors have problems interpreting irridescence accurately. From the size it looks like a bumblebee but surely they don't have the speed......or do they??? :scratch:

Damn here is a public domain photo that is very close
















Apparently they can hit 30 mph an that is radar tracked on this fascinating video which certainly seems to clinch it - they have the speed to follow that martin.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






and that I think is the answer.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Nice forum I came across while hunting for an answer on the bee missile.

BirdForum - The Net's Largest Birding Community, Dedicated To Wild Birds

Lot of good camera info and it's international. :clap:


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah, that's one really cool shot of that insect following the martin, MacDoc.

But, did you ever find out why it might want to do that? Was it on the attack? Or was it hiding?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Really straight speculation at this point - surely is a bumblebee - had no idea they could hit 30 mph and the top speed on the martin is 40 and the martin was in no hurry.
If the bee was drafting that would be amazing bit of info.
Certainly it would not be attacking the Martin but it could indeed be a predator avoidance - parked right in the blind spot. Martins apparently like big insects so the bee might be a target tho info says it's occasional for them.

Some of the people on the big world birding forum thought it was a very unusual shot too.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Trying out the zoom lens - saw a rabbit then also saw some young robins getting feeding lessons.
Quite low light so I'm satisfied with the result.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Sinc or anyone else -Sask Canadian poster on the international forum is stumped by this - thinks its the lesser flycatcher which I'd think possible.










Easier to identify with some behaviour indicators.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MacDoc said:


> Sinc or anyone else -Sask Canadian poster on the international forum is stumped by this - thinks its the lesser flycatcher which I'd think possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks to me like an Alder Flycatcher, fairly common in SK.

Saskatchewan Birds, Nature and Scenery: Flycatchers, Swallows & More


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Excellent will pass it along.

My week for odd photos. Stopped by a pond and an osprey flew up from a tree - took a random shot with the zoom and caught the osprey - and a surprised pidgeon or some such. This one was truly accidental.
Made me grin tho - that's quite a braking posture.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

and this Virginia is why it's called a cedar waxwing...

Have never seen a better photo of this stunning bird - one of my favs and this photo shows even the other "splashes" of red on the feather tips.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

In the western part of Canada, we are blessed with the Bohemian Waxwing, even more colourful than the Cedar some will claim. Very common here in winter months.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Now we're cookin' -even in dodgy light










af did not quite get this but acceptable


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Nice captures, got one of those guys myself recently.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Nice - I'll practice on the easy ones so I'm ready for the tough ones. Got the tracking AF working now and the multiple AF so will play with those.

Still have not figured out burst.. I'll go back there on a sunny day as it' a lovely beaver pond ( got a close up of the beaver too ).

Time to find a mono-pod - that damn lens is heavy.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Shy Jay but he stayed in place



















Top pic with the 14 mm wide angle and the bottom one with the 45-200.


----------



## javaqueen (Feb 5, 2012)

nice pictures MacDoc *thumbsup*


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Too much fun - what a hoot the last 10 minutes....baby was hungry



















more here Pictures by macdoc - Photobucket


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"What a hoot ...." .............. that would be an owl. 
Great shots, mon ami. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Survival of injured baby golden eagle in Utah wildfire called 'amazing' - CNN.com

An amazing story.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

The musk owl 










•••

Loved this shot my sweetie took - lunch line










not sure what this one is - 










and have never seen a seabird get its wing in so deep. 










apparently it's a fulmar (Fulmarus glacialis) according to one of the birding sites.

Shearwater family living up to it's name.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

*in Dublin* - ugly ducklings getting ready for launch

no sense of scale cept the pidgeon looks kinda small - when you see swans out on the water there little sense of their size










Yikes!!! those are big birds...really had not thought they were that big - can see why a roast swan was fit for a king.



















and not fond of the pidgeons










training to be a pick pocket


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

getting the winter residents plus a few stragglers....










there are a bunch of juvenile robins that really look lost


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

stalking the wild minnow in Lake Erie. Used my intermediate zoom and manual focus.
Practicing with this lens before I move to the bigger one.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

When I least expect a family of waxwings show up on a grey rainy day and spend a 1/2 hour in the choke cherry tree



















and a robin pigging out


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Male cardinal finally posed after much flitting










Male Northern cardinal pigging on choke cherries almost his colour.










sun came out a few minutes later but he was long gone.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

*Sacred Kingfisher* I am told by someone knowledgeable.
Todiramphus sanctus

BTW - this is a good resource and community
BirdForum - The Net's Largest Birding Community, Dedicated To Wild Birds

Had fun shooting this one in a park - fought with the camera focus but finally got one. No more of that with the GX1


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Nice shot MacDoc, but even a tiny bit of crop and adjustment in Preview brings out much more detail in that bird.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Spotted a few Cedar Waxwings in our trees this morning. I put out the suet in the feeder hoping to bring them closer to the house. Beautiful Bird.

For those of you not familiar with his work, I suggest you look up Larry Barth. _THE_ absolute best bird wood carver that ever was.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

A friend in Lunenburg, NS sent this to me of a sunrise in Lunenburg.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

In the 'tis an ill wind category









_Birdwatchers at Waverly Beach in Fort Erie, Ont., scan Lake Erie for birds from the area of the Atlantic Ocean and the Arctic that have been blown inland by Hurricane Sandy._



> FORT ERIE, ONT.—*They’re calling it the Perfect Birding Storm.*
> 
> Birdwatchers are flocking to the shores of Lake Ontario and Lake Erie this week to watch and photograph birds blown away from their natural habitats along the coastlines of the Atlantic Ocean and Canada’s Arctic by Hurricane Sandy and other storms.
> 
> ...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Uploading some to the main birder site and laughed again when I saw this one.











was watching either a suitor or a youngster trying to get the swallow on the right to come out a play and was getting the cold shoulder.

The bird on the left would cavort and loop and then come back to the wire and clearly try and get the other to join in.
Watched for about 10 min.
Shooting into the light so the sky completely washed out but I liked the photo. Barn swallows in fall plumage.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Perhaps someone here can help. I'm trying to attract some birds to my feeders, but haven't seen any yet. Perhaps it's the time of year (food still available)? I have my feeders in a rather open area of my yard (1 acre). I have mature trees in the back edge. currently I have a nyjer sock for the finches (we had a bunch this summer - Beautiful!), a standard bird feeder with seed in it and a suet cage. I see and hear the Cedar Waxwings around, but I haven't attracted any in a long time.

Question is: am I doing something wrong? What do I need to change? Or should I be more patient?


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Maxpower, I believe you need to don a Cedar waxwing outfit www.birdsuits.com and strut back and forth across your yard, flapping and chirping. Maybe, also make like you're eating the treats left out for them. 


Pics please. 




Actually, you might also wish to try moving one or more of the feeders into the mature trees at first. I'm guessing it's harder for you to view them there, but eventually, after refilling it/them a couple of times (and thereby knowing that they have been found) move it/them into the open area of your yard where you can better view them.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

KC4 said:


> Maxpower, I believe you need to don a Cedar waxwing outfit www.birdsuits.com and strut back and forth across your yard, flapping and chirping. Maybe, also make like you're eating the treats left out for them.
> 
> 
> Pics please.
> ...


That would be a sure way to scare off the birds.

I Think I will take your advice by moving the feeders. There's not much cover in the center of the yard, so that could be it. I know the Goldfinch's didn't mind the location, but that's all I attracted this summer.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

If the birds do not follow your feeder(s) when they are moved to the central part of your yard, then yes, it is probably too open for them and they feel vulnerable to raptors or other aggressive birds such as magpies and crows. 

Perhaps consider (as another option to the bird outfit) the feasibility of installing some sort of overhead screen or shelter above the feeders. It could be a piece of trellis, a bunch of interwoven branches, whatever you can devise, which would allow them to see overhead but not be attacked from overhead.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

The birds like some shelter very near the feeder.

•••

Lovely day in Washington DC - 20 degrees and the duck pond living up to it's name....mallards paddling about.

Ducks in a row


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Had some Blue Jays, Chickadees and a Red Breasted Nuthatch at the feeder yesterday. There were also some others I couldn't identify - about four or five, feeding off the ground, brown, with yellow beaks, about the size of a waxwing. Reminded me of female cardinals. Anyone?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MaxPower said:


> Had some Blue Jays, Chickadees and a Red Breasted Nuthatch at the feeder yesterday. There were also some others I couldn't identify - about four or five, feeding off the ground, brown, with yellow beaks, about the size of a waxwing. Reminded me of female cardinals. Anyone?


You might want to take a look at this app for your iPhone/iPad. I bought it a few years back and at the time I think it was about $20, but the best money I ever spent to have it with me at all times. It's now only $4.99 and I find it invaluable for identifying birds and especially the audio with their calls. It might help you ID those birds you see:


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Thanks SINC. I bought this app a while ago and love it! I just can't seem to find this bird in there. I need to get a picture and do some more research.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Have you considered it may be a juvenile cedar waxwing, Maxpower? Sometimes they are different enough in their first half year of life to throw you off completely.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

It's possible. They were in a group of 5 or 6. I've considered Goldfinch as well with their winter colors. I may have to wait by the feeder to get a picture this weekend.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Great video KC4! Now this sad story in case anyone missed it on my web site today:

Swallow on one-off visit to Sweden killed by hawk - The Local


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

SINC said:


> Have you considered it may be a juvenile cedar waxwing, Maxpower? Sometimes they are different enough in their first half year of life to throw you off completely.


I figured out what bird it is. A Black Eyed Junco. Cute little things.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Sorting my Australia slides came on this one from Eacham Lake which is a volcanic lake surrounded by rain forest ( mostly uncut )










This one we can't quite get a fix on - they were feeding on the suet only a few feet away but low light levels and iffy focus on the camera. Have asked for some help.

Got help- *Lewin's Honey Eater*. 

There were a couple of Birds of Paradise in the area - the Victoria Rifle bird notably - they get rather expressive in their wooing.









Not my photo - I wish


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Every year about this time a flock of Bohemian Waxwings show up to strip our Mountain Ash trees of their berries. They showed up today as usual.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Incredible detail :clap: dapper birds indeed

Easy pickings but pretty birds. They were in an awkward group to frame and looked better on their own with the plumage detail




























caught my eye as I had a random slide show on

and fruit bats roosting in Sydney. There were hundreds. Sort of a bird....it does fly


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MacDoc said:


> Incredible detail :clap: dapper birds indeed


Thanks, taken with my Nikon P500, 36 X zoom lens from inside the house at 45° angle through two pane glass at about 50 feet away freehand, no tripod. This camera continues to perform so well and is so light and easy to carry. Great birder camera.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah you can see a bit of softening but still lovely.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Lovely plumage, the Norwegian Blue.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Pretty peewee showing his adornment

















almost an art shot of peekaboo Helmeted Friarbirds










reason for the name clear here










This is the kind of shot you just cannot get with an auto-focus point and shoot. Focusing by hand in the foliage was a pain. Just wandering down the street to get bread.

This sulphur crested cockatoo was lord of all he surveyed. Size of a raven - they are very very noisy - startled the hell out of me on a forest path even over the sound of a mcycle and I had my helmet on :yikes:










He was very aware of me even tho I was a good 20m below him across the street.
Pretty happy with the four thirds tho there are times when the additional glass on the full size SLR would be nice. But I can put the Gx1 in my shirt pocket and that is critical.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Pays to keep the camera handy. Just cleaning up and this appeared just outside the open air bathroom window - lots of room through the louvres.
Spangled Drongo


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Couple of pretty galahs out in the bush










had not seen them foraging on the ground before


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

White bellied Sea Eagle - visited a croc farm and these beauties have learned there is often a chunk of chicken waiting on a dead branch


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

That little 14 mm prime lens continues to blow me away....split second to get the shot hand held


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Brighton Beach near Brisbane on a lovely summer day

Ibis of some sort









adult Magpie









juvenile










gull dissing the amateurs


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Here at Kingfisher Park a top birding site in Julatten Queensland north of Cairns for the weekend. 



Loads of birds.

True to the name Paradise Kingfisher posing in the drive way










A Tawny Frogmouth lurking in the trees



and some Macleay Honey Eaters pigging at the feeding station





includes an rare blue faced parrot finch that would be a big score for a serious twitcher. Not likely to chase it tho.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

best yet I think

Very lucky shot of a Bluefaced Honey Eater as he swung around to look at me


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes, I like that one too.

The Al Pacino of birds.

"Are you lookin' at me? Are *you* lookin' at *me*?"


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

That's a great shot, MD!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Thanks - crazy lucky as they are flighty - was really too close for the big lens and light level was low but as soon as I saw the preview in the LCD I thought that if it was in focus it was a winner. AF did just fine. His beak and eye and claws are in focus while his tail is not - that's just how little depth of field there was - I really have to give the camera credit on this one. Far more luck than anything else.
He was channeling his raptor ancestor with that look.

Bar shouldered dove I had been stalking all day but he would land on the driveway and disappear...good camouflage



Two years I tried to get a clear shot of these - damn camera did not like black in the undergrowth - scrub turkey aka mound builder 

 

and the mounds can be huge!!! ( 4' high - 12' in diameter )

Pale-yellow robin ...yeah that's the correct name...realllllly imaginative :bored: 



Kookaburras surveying their domain - they were getting quite raucous earlier


This was an interesting situation - did not know honey eaters could be insectivores and this Macleays snagged something size large and proceeded to dismember it across the yard. Could only get a few shots of the butchery but had sizeable wings initially..



took him a while to get down to the juicy bits


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

We said goodbye to Kingfisher Lodge and took a side trip to Jabiru Lodge on the way home to Cairns 

Start out with an unknown 

A black swan showing his colours..



and a pair



apparently fairly rare Comb Crested Jacana



Australian Kestrel



Family conversation between a male and female Welcome Swallow



I washed out the background so show the lovely colours of these swallows.



these are laughing kookas


this fierce guy is the Eastern Blue wing aka cruise missile



Ibis composing something...



Little Pied Comorant


and the Australian Darter


Nice half day at Jabiru Lodge tho we did not see the bird it is named for - we took a $15 cruise of the lake in a small boat with an electric motor. The watershed that feeds these Mareeba Wetlands stretch 450 km.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Need help with a unknown Kingfisher

Now IDed as a Forest Kingfisher



Cane field/forest edge Daintree area north of Cairns - drop dead gorgeous day.

The Welcome swallows were out in force


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Spring is barely here in S Ontario.
This common crackle was all fluffed up against the chill. Tricky shot in late day light through all the branches.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Literally almost a shot from the hip - he was really motoring and mostly in focus tho with the long lens he was almost too close. Lucky again.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Sleepy robin was keeping his eye on me after fluffing a preening.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

We saw these in Frankfurt. I haven't tried to identify them yet, since I figured someone here probably knows what they are.






​


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Kazak said:


> We saw these in Frankfurt. I haven't tried to identify them yet, since I figured someone here probably knows what they are.
> 
> View attachment 32098​


It took a bit of a search, but those are Egyptian Geese.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks, SINC.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Got to revive this this thread with this shot a local lady shot in her back yard of a pair of Pileated Woodpeckers. Rare indeed to see two at once.


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

Nice woodpeckers!


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

Had an exciting bird sighting about three weeks ago. We got a new lab puppy and on her second night at home I was letting her out for a pee at about 3am. I had opened the front door and she ran ahead out on the front lawn as I put on my boots. It was a really quite night and you could hear her little paws crunching the crusty snow on the front lawn. I was in shock as I watched out the front door to see a huge snowy owl flash over head about 8 feet high. I recon the owl heard her movements and came in for an easy meal. Thankfully it decided not to. Would have been awful to tell the kids their puppy was snatched up by an owl.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The Bohemian Waxwings were back in a huge flock to strip local berry trees of their fruit yesterday. I was in the car leaving for a docs appointment and could not get a pic. they are late this year as they usually appear in February.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I have heard a strange bird around the yard for days now, but cannot catch even a glimpse of it. I did manage to record its call this morning during a rainstorm. I apologize for the quality of the sound as the wind was blowing the venetian blinds in the window I had open, but here is what it sounded like. Can anyone identify this bird?

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46939750/August%201%2C%202015%20at%206_49_04%20AM.mp3


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Not a call I'm familiar with.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I always thought everyone knew that cheerful song the harbinger of spring, the robin, sings to announce their arrival after a long winter.

But change seems to be afoot as the robins now sing a different tune, at least in this part of the country.

Listen to this song, the kind I always thought to be the norm, no matter what part of Canada I have lived in.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46939750/AMEROB_1.songnum1_NYle.mp3

Now take a listen to the three short videos below that I shot just to record the songs that I now hear. The robins in our area, and there are lots of them, have changed their tune in the past five years or so. 

Or is it just my hearing?





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.










+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.










+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

There are a lot of different Robin calls and they don't sound out of line to me. I'm most used to the morning call.

https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/American_Robin/sounds


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

An interesting look at bird migration using radar.

*More Than 4 Billion Birds Stream Overhead During Fall Migration: Scientists use radar to shed light on the massive numbers of migrating birds and how many may not return*

https://mailchi.mp/cornell/news-rel...g-above-the-us-this-fall-1313117?e=b2f1372772


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The Brilliant, Playful, Bloodthirsty Raven

A new book from Christopher Skaife is a beguiling, fascinating, and highly amusing account of the strangely magical birds.

Ican make a passable imitation of a raven’s low, guttural croak, and whenever I see a wild one flying overhead I have an irresistible urge to call up to it in the hope that it will answer back. Sometimes I do, and sometimes it does; it’s a moment of cross-species communication that never fails to thrill. Ravens are strangely magical birds. Partly that magic is made by us. They have been seen variously as gods, tricksters, protectors, messengers, and harbingers of death for thousands of years. But much of that magic emanates from the living birds themselves. Massive black corvids with ice-pick beaks, dark eyes, and shaggy-feathered necks, they have a distinctive presence and possess a fierce intelligence. Watching them for any length of time has the same effect as watching great apes: It’s hard not to start thinking of them as people. Nonhuman people, but people all the same.

More at the link.

https://www.theatlantic.com/magazin...medium=website&utm_content=link&ICID=ref_fark


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

When I was a kid, we had a raven that would come to the classroom window and wait for us to give him objects that he would store away in his nest in a nearby tree. Good memory.

I think I would like the book better than the review. The dope reviewing the book couldn't help but turn it into a political diatribe.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

I find corvids as a whole fascinating.

From the small whiskey jacks that follow us around cross-country skiing in the Crowsnest Pass to the blue jays that started showing up in our back yard around 15 years ago to the flamboyant magpies that wake you up at 5 in the morning with their "rit rit rit" cacophony (invariably, it seems, just outside the open bedroom window) to the crow in the big blue spruce out front who learned to emulate closely the "miau" that our one cat, Mischief, would call out to be let inside. Years after Mischief was planted in the flower garden below that crow would still sit in the same tree and occasionally call out "miau". Never ceased to make me smile.

I always enjoyed reading Sterling North's anecdotes about "Poe the Crow" in his Rascal book.

I have a book on corvids I haven't read in a while. Will have to dig it out & reread.

Thx for jarring the memories.


----------



## 18m2 (Nov 24, 2013)

We have resident Anna's hummingbirds. In late April they are joined by Rufous until August. The difficulty for us is the Anna's become dependant on our feeders during the winter so we have to hire a humming bird sitter to come and clean and supplement the food when we go away for longer than a few days.



> During the breeding season, males can be observed performing an aerial display dive over their territories. The males also use the dive display to drive away rivals or intruders of other species. When a female flies onto a male's territory, he rises up about 130 ft (40 m) before diving over the recipient. As he approaches the bottom of the dive, the male reaches an average speed of 27 m/s (89 ft/s), which is 385 body lengths per second. At the bottom of the dive, the male travels 23 m/s (51 mph), and produces a loud sound described by some as an "explosive squeak" with his outer tail-feathers.


I have a red baseball cap and for some reason last summer one male was offended by my presence in the back yard and would dive at me. If I didn't wear the cap he was OK. He must have been a fashion snob.

Several females will come to a hand held feeder while the males are not so trusting.


----------

